# Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen



## DeaD-A1m (18. April 2010)

*Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

halli hallo!
Wer hat sie nicht, die Errinnerungen an die guten alten Zeiten als man noch Spiele zockte ohne 3d special effects, kinoreifer hintergrund geschichte , jdecoh mit bombastisch launigen 8bit soundtracks...
Ich habe vor sehr langer Zeit oefters ein Bomberman-ähnliches Spiel gespielt welches im Namen irgendwas mit "Pyromania" trug...ich kann mich jdeoch nicht mehr recht errinnern und finde auf Google auch keine Antwort darauf :S
Meine Frage also an euch :
Kennt vielleicht jemand das Spiel ??
wuerde mich sehr ueber eine Antwort freuen
mfG 
DeadA1m


----------



## DeaD-A1m (20. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

hmm keiner weiss was..:'(


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

Das hier? Pyromasters?  Bomberman Flash Game: Pyro Masters - flash game @ Gameshot.org - browser based games


----------



## DeaD-A1m (21. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

hmm nein leider nicht 
danke aber fuer den tipp !!
es ist wirklich schade dass ich die diskette nicht wiederfinden kann >.<


----------



## boerigard (21. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

Wenn du das Spiel ein wenig mehr beschreiben könntest. Bomberman-Spiel mit Pyromania im Titel ist nicht so viel.



DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> es ist wirklich schade dass ich die diskette nicht wiederfinden kann >.<


Und dann noch auf Diskette. Also doch schon ein paar Tage älter.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

Vieleicht das hier Pyromania


----------



## DeaD-A1m (23. April 2010)

*AW: Suche bomberman ähnliches Spiel mit "pyro" im namen*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!Dank dir BiOhAzArD87!!!!!!! Es ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!!!!
Vielen vielen Dank!!!!!


----------

